# استفسار عن Rigid support



## Eng.Ahmed102010 (2 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخوتى المهندسين لو سمحتم اذا فى حد يفيدني فى الموضوع ده
انا بركب شبكة مواسير fire fighting فى basement وبعد المواسير عن السقف الخرسانة 1.25 م والأستشارى طلب مني عمل Rigid support كل 3م هو الطلب ده له أساس فى كود الحريق او اى كود للمواسير.الرجاء افيدونى


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 سبتمبر 2015)

في البداية نريد ان نعرف ما هو rigid support ...أنا ما سمعت عنه أبدا
​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed102010 (2 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم مهندس رياض Rigid support بيطلب تصنيع Support من الزوايا الحديد على شكل حرفU مع عمل Plate 20cm*20cm ملحومة أعلى الزوايامشاهدة المرفق Untitled.part1.rarمشاهدة المرفق Untitled.part2.rar تثبت فى السقف الخرسانة مع عمل u bolt حول الماسورة وشكرا لسيادتك علي الرد


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 سبتمبر 2015)

هذا الحامل غير موجود في الكود


----------

